# (POLL) New Rate, Will you still drive for UBER?????



## JJuber (Jun 16, 2014)

*(POLL) New Rate, Will you still drive for UBER?????*


----------



## Struggling Actor (Jan 9, 2015)

Only if they add a tip option like LFYT has on there app after each ride ends, riders have 24 hrs to add tip and rating.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Struggling Actor said:


> Only if they add a tip option like LFYT has on there app after each ride ends, riders have 24 hrs to add tip and rating.


That solves nothing with these low rates. Even with the tip option, you rarely receive tips with Lyft.


----------



## Struggling Actor (Jan 9, 2015)

True, but tips would help.
Uber didn't need to lower rates, people already like it as it costs half what a taxi does, they can use credit cards and are sick of the type of people and service they get from cabs most places. So they already use Uber instead of a cab, so lower rates won't make them travel more. I think Uber is just trying to hurt Lyft.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Struggling Actor said:


> Only if they add a tip option like LFYT has on there app after each ride ends, riders have 24 hrs to add tip and rating.


So I see you will still drive, I understand that everyone is in a different economic situation, some more desperate than others. And adding a tip option will not make a difference, keep dreaming, if it's not part of the fare price, what are the chances of someone who is ordering the car due to a cheap price to begin with to give you a tip.


----------



## Struggling Actor (Jan 9, 2015)

Actually I will only drive during surge for Uber and use Lyft other times.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

I voted yes only because I still enjoy driving, and at $1.35/mile our rates have yet to reach obscenely low levels. That said, I will definitely not drive for less.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Superunknown said:


> I voted yes only because I still enjoy driving, and at $1.35/mile our rates have yet to reach obscenely low levels. That said, I will definitely not drive for less.


What do you enjoy about driving a Taxi, especially Uber Taxi, while you are destroying your car for $1.35 a mile before Uber's cut and you expenses, please fill us in, what was your previous job that now you are a happy Taxi driver.


----------



## Jpamick (Jan 2, 2015)

I started with Uber 2 weeks ago and Im done. I not wasting my time for 1.00 base and .75 cents a mile in Charlotte. If everyone refuses to drive tonight, then maybe Uber will get the hint and raise there prices. Almost all the people I polled who I drove said they would be willing to pat more than a taxi for the better sevice, clean car and respectful drivers


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Jpamick said:


> I started with Uber 2 weeks ago and Im done. I not wasting my time for 1.00 base and .75 cents a mile in Charlotte. If everyone refuses to drive tonight, then maybe Uber will get the hint and raise there prices. Almost all the people I polled who I drove said they would be willing to pat more than a taxi for the better sevice, clean car and respectful drivers


Uber does NOT care, you are just a pawn so they can use you to kill the enemy which is Lyft, Sidecar and every other Taxi company out there, and use you they will, they are ruthless and do NOT care.


----------



## DenverKen (Jan 9, 2015)

After driving about 4 hours a day for 5 months, and enjoying it, I turned in my phone this afternoon at the Denver Uber office. I'm astounded by the balls Uber has in chopping fares by such a huge amount. F*ck us drivers!

I expected there to be a line of people either complaining or turning in their phones. I took a book to pass the time while I waited. So, imagine my surprise when I walk in and I was one of 2 drivers there. There were 4 Uber employees. They all were wearing their winter coats because it was about 55 degrees in their office. All very young employees and the pleasant guy who took care of my phone return looked like he hadn't washed his hair in a week. (but I digress...)

So, obviously, most drivers are just going to take it...whatever abuse Uber dishes out. But, actually, at some point, I think drivers are going to see a .95/mile rate is $.75 after the -20%...and there is just no way that makes rational economic sense. Uber wants us to use a $20-30k tool (our car), wear it out, pay for gas, oil changes, cleaning, repairs, insurance, tires (not cheap these days!) and just hang out a lot of the time doing nothing.....so we can have the joy of making Uber money.

I've been watching the rider ap all day to see how many vehicles are available. More than usual. Which tells me most drivers are going for the 'guarantee' by trying to be online 50 minutes of every hour. That also means they are probably waiting even longer than usual to get a ping. 

Personally, I wouldn't count of getting that 'guaranteed' amount. Uber controls all the statistics and most drivers won't quality for some reason. Uber was pretty vague on how the qualifications are met. i.e.: 1 ride per hour. If you have 3 rides the first hour and none the next 2 hours...is that 1 ride per hour? Who knows? It averages 1 ride per hour, but then there were 2 hours with NO rides. So, technically they could say you didn't meet the qualification. Now, that WOULD piss me off! And I can totally see them doing something like that.

This company needs to fail...and although no one thinks they can be stopped at the moment - things change when bone heads rule. This is just one more example of the 1/10 of 1% (Uber's billionaire owners) screwing the rest of us. How much money do they need???

Karma sucks Uber.

ps: by the way; in over 500 rides, I never ever ONCE heard any passenger complain that Uber fares were too high.


----------



## rharvie45 (Dec 16, 2014)

I posted this on another site. These are the new rates for Spokane, WA. I quit today.


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

If you do the math, with the new rates cuts, depending on where you are, you are driving for 9¢ / mile after accounting for Fuber's fee and depreciation of your vehicle.

If you drive an hour for 60 miles/hr, you make $5.4 / hr. If that doesn't wake us up, I don't know what will.


----------



## IdeaMan (Jan 9, 2015)

Jpamick said:


> I started with Uber 2 weeks ago and Im done. I not wasting my time for 1.00 base and .75 cents a mile in Charlotte. If everyone refuses to drive tonight, then maybe Uber will get the hint and raise there prices. Almost all the people I polled who I drove said they would be willing to pat more than a taxi for the better sevice, clean car and respectful drivers


Is there charlotte only drivers forum?


----------



## IdeaMan (Jan 9, 2015)

NoPings said:


> If you do the math, with the new rates cuts, depending on where you are, you are driving for 9¢ / mile after accounting for Fuber's fee and depreciation of your vehicle.
> 
> If you drive an hour for 60 miles/hr, you make $5.4 / hr. If that doesn't wake us up, I don't know what will.


I beleive you right


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

IdeaMan said:


> Is there charlotte only drivers forum?


Yes


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Uber want's you to believe


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

Struggling Actor said:


> Actually I will only drive during surge for Uber and use Lyft other times.


Only driving during surge is what uber wants you are only hurting yourself and other drivers to make a quick buck in long run what we need are sustainable rates. Giving them what they need during surge only helps uber. I would ask if this is not your only income at the very least don't support the surge for a few weeks we have to take stand at some point 3or more rate cuts b.s. Rider fee spotify using driver data they won't stop pushing the envelope unless we force them to


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

rharvie45 said:


> I posted this on another site. These are the new rates for Spokane, WA. I quit today.


Wow. The idiocy of Uber doesn't surprise me. It only surprises me that anyone would drive for those rates.

Screw Uber. If Lyft goes after them, screw Lyft as well. Ride share folk can walk at those rates for all I care.


----------



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

The new rate in Dallas is .90 per mile. When I started 6 months ago it was like 1.45 a mile and a guy could do good here. This is the 4th decrease since and we'll this is the last straw for me. Problem I have is I leased a car. The fact they have cut rates by 40% but have not equally reduced my payments should be reason to void the contract but I know how it will play out they have money to pay the lawyers that thanks to uber cheap rates I don't have the money.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

xtree78 said:


> The new rate in Dallas is .95 per mile. When I started 6 months ago it was like 1.45 a mile and a guy could do good here. This is the 4th decrease since and we'll this is the last straw for me. Problem I have is I leased a car. The fact they have cut rates by 40% but have not equally reduced my payments should be reason to void the contract but I know how it will play out they have money to pay the lawyers that thanks to uber cheap rates I don't have the money.


I thought there was a clause that you could quit at any time and return the car?


----------



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes just pay the 1000 security fee and the 499 early termination fee and .20 cpm if you are overy 40,000 miles


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

DenverKen said:


> After driving about 4 hours a day for 5 months, and enjoying it, I turned in my phone this afternoon at the Denver Uber office. I'm astounded by the balls Uber has in chopping fares by such a huge amount. F*ck us drivers!
> 
> I expected there to be a line of people either complaining or turning in their phones. I took a book to pass the time while I waited. So, imagine my surprise when I walk in and I was one of 2 drivers there. There were 4 Uber employees. They all were wearing their winter coats because it was about 55 degrees in their office. All very young employees and the pleasant guy who took care of my phone return looked like he hadn't washed his hair in a week. (but I digress...)
> 
> ...


If you think the drivers have it bad, the CSR get hammered, just some fresh out of college kids trying to make a buck and pay off their student loans.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

They explained it to me today, Uber Math.
The guarantee is in fares so the 22 you subtract the $1 safe driver fee, 21x.8= $16.80 If you do anything over that they can use that overage wherever they want.
The 1 request an hour is not a clock hour like 1-2 it is ANY hour, so if you get a request at 1:15 and your next request is at 2:16 you are not qualified for a hour.

So say you make 33.60 but your last request was at 1:59 and you end up in powell and you don't get another request till your back in columbus at 2:04, you didn't qualify for that second hour and if your only request 2:04 was for the next hour your fare 4.00 they will use the 16.80 you were over in the first hour to make up for that 3rd hour guarantee.
We are basically being paid a salary, not hourly.

If uber sends you a request but the phone company can't handle the volume and you never see the request, that is YOUR fault you missed that request. Not Ubers.

I'm going to email them again monday because even with these screwed up rules they still shorted me $126 bucks and I want that. Then I will be sending everything to a senator and the federal wage and hour board. (the more of us that do that the sooner the government will step in and then we can watch them squirm)

With the $12 guarantee rate after they do the uber math $8.80 you take out 1/3 for taxes they are paying you $5.87 that is not even minimum wage.

Monday I'll be going to a temp service, once I get my 1st check from there I will work just enough to cover the phone rental till I die.


----------



## DenverKen (Jan 9, 2015)

...and once again I ask...why are so many people still driving?


----------



## dallasveterandriver (Jan 17, 2015)

I only do Uber when it's atleast 3 times the surge; call every passenger if they don't sound cultured/have 4.8-5 stars or don't know where they are I just cancel. I do Lyft all the other time but I would meet lot of gay people with Lyft and they can get really creepy sometimes. So what I did is made my GF's picture as my phone's wallpaper and when I see a gay guy getting in I turn my phone on and pretend I am doing something and they would see a girl's picture on my phone and leave me alone.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

dallasveterandriver said:


> I only do Uber when it's atleast 3 times the surge; call every passenger if they don't sound cultured/have 4.8-5 stars or don't know where they are I just cancel. I do Lyft all the other time but I would meet lot of gay people with Lyft and they can get really creepy sometimes. So what I did is made my GF's picture as my phone's wallpaper and when I see a gay guy getting in I turn my phone on and pretend I am doing something and they would see a girl's picture on my phone and leave me alone.


I won't give Uber a shot even for any surge rate. **** them. Lyft gets their fair share when Uber surges. I'm sticking to them just to put as much hurt on Uber as possible. Giving the best damn pax service I can muster for comparisons to Uber too. One ride from my end will convince a LOT of pax to stick to Lyft.

That is, til Lyft screws me...


----------



## dallasveterandriver (Jan 17, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I won't give Uber a shot even for any surge rate. **** them. Lyft gets their fair share when Uber surges. I'm sticking to them just to put as much hurt on Uber as possible. Giving the best damn pax service I can muster for comparisons to Uber too. One ride from my end will convince a LOT of pax to stick to Lyft.
> 
> That is, til Lyft screws me...


how Lyft screwed you? I normally get more down to earth customers with Lyft.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

dallasveterandriver said:


> how Lyft screwed you? I normally get more down to earth customers with Lyft.


I said til. They haven't so far. But if they cut rates, I'm done there too.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DenverKen said:


> After driving about 4 hours a day for 5 months, and enjoying it, I turned in my phone this afternoon at the Denver Uber office. I'm astounded by the balls Uber has in chopping fares by such a huge amount. F*ck us drivers!
> 
> I expected there to be a line of people either complaining or turning in their phones. I took a book to pass the time while I waited. So, imagine my surprise when I walk in and I was one of 2 drivers there. There were 4 Uber employees. They all were wearing their winter coats because it was about 55 degrees in their office. All very young employees and the pleasant guy who took care of my phone return looked like he hadn't washed his hair in a week. (but I digress...)
> 
> ...


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

The grass always looks greener on the other side, until you realize it's the same grass.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

DenverKen said:


> After driving about 4 hours a day for 5 months, and enjoying it, I turned in my phone this afternoon at the Denver Uber office. I'm astounded by the balls Uber has in chopping fares by such a huge amount. F*ck us drivers!
> 
> I expected there to be a line of people either complaining or turning in their phones. I took a book to pass the time while I waited. So, imagine my surprise when I walk in and I was one of 2 drivers there. There were 4 Uber employees. They all were wearing their winter coats because it was about 55 degrees in their office. All very young employees and the pleasant guy who took care of my phone return looked like he hadn't washed his hair in a week. (but I digress...)
> 
> ...


You are much to sane and sober to be on this Forum. This place is for raging lunatics that need UBER-Mommy to dictate their lives. Luckily I can transition to limo work in L.A. which hasn't been totally corrupted by the UBER devils.


----------



## Decritique (Jan 16, 2015)

Superunknown said:


> I voted yes only because I still enjoy driving, and at $1.35/mile our rates have yet to reach obscenely low levels. That said, I will definitely not drive for less.


What kind of loser no life drives for fun.


----------

